#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw top voor forummers

## MusicXtra

Omdat ik heel vaak lees dat de bouwers van de zelfbouwsub op zoek zijn naar een bijpassende top toch maar besloten een eenvoudig te bouwen topkast voor forummers te gaan ontwerpen.
Zelf zit ik te denken aan een 12" met daarboven een 1,4 of 2" hoogdriver eventueel voorzien van een passief filter.
Maar om een zelfde werkwijze te volgen als bij het subje hier dus ook weer volop de mogelijkheid om wensen en eisen te ventileren.
Ik zal deze dan gaan destilleren en proberen het ontwerp zoveel mogelijk tegemoet te laten komen aan jullie wensen,
Dit keer zullen de tekeningen ook als DXF beschikbaar komen zodat er vrij eenvoudig met een CNC bank een bouwpakket samengesteld kan worden.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik denk dat het verstandig is om voor de 1,4 inch hoogdriver te gaan, 2 inch hoogdrivers zijn doorgaans nogal aan de prijs t.o.v een 1,4 inch.

----------


## SPS

> Ik denk dat het verstandig is om voor de 1,4 inch hoogdriver te gaan, 2 inch hoogdrivers zijn doorgaans nogal aan de prijs t.o.v een 1,4 inch.



En niet alleen de drivers, maar ook de betere hoorns voor 2 inchers zijn schreeuwend duur..
Bovendien hoor ik liever een 1,4 dan een 2 incher. Een diafragma van 3,5 of 4 inch is dan weer wel lekker qua belastbaarheid.
Maar ja, alles heeft z'n prijs nietwaar.

Op welke prijsklasse mik je voor de top? 

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

Nog geen idee wat de prijs van de top zal gaan worden, als de wensen een beetje duidelijk worden zal ik componenten gaan zoeken die zoveel mogelijk aan alle eisen voldoen en daar het ontwerp omheen maken.

----------


## dexter

Wat ik graag zou zien is een 12 inch topkast die tilbaar is dus laten we zeggen kilotje of 30 maximaal,
Een afstraling kiesbaar of roteerbare hoorn oid  met smalle en of brede afstraling bijvoorbeeld 60x40 of 90x60 of zoiets, zodat de top standalone te gebruiken is of met meerdere per kant boven lading subs.
1.4inch of 2 inch hoogdriver laatik de keuze aan jou over jij hebt daar meer kaas van gegeten en kwa geluid zal het niet alles uitmaken denk ik.

----------


## Dj Gino V

> Wat ik graag zou zien is een 12 inch topkast die tilbaar is dus laten we zeggen kilotje of 30 maximaal,
> Een afstraling kiesbaar of roteerbare hoorn oid  met smalle en of brede afstraling bijvoorbeeld 60x40 of 90x60 of zoiets, zodat de top standalone te gebruiken is of met meerdere per kant boven lading subs.
> 1.4inch of 2 inch hoogdriver laatik de keuze aan jou over jij hebt daar meer kaas van gegeten en kwa geluid zal het niet alles uitmaken denk ik.



ik sluit mij volledig aan bij dexter hij moet hanteerbaar blijven maar in de zelfde stijl als de DHZ 
en cnc tekeningen komen goed uit want heb juist iemand in mijn buurt gevonden met zo'n machien  :Smile: 

mvg Gino V

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteraard wordt hij dezelfde stijl als de sub.
Als afstraling is het meest praktisch 90*40°, dit omdat de meeste er slechts één per kant zullen bouwen, daarbij is een grote verticale afstraling ongewenst vanwege reflecties via plafond en grond en heb bij een roteerbare hoorn niet meer worp.
En, 'last but not least' de keuze in hoorns wordt wel heel erg beperkt wanneer hij verticaal een zelfde inbouwmaat moet hebben als horizontaal.
De keuze voor een 1,4" of een 2" driver heeft ook alles met de worp te maken, een 2" is al vanaf 800 Hz inzetbaar waardoor de 12" ontlast wordt en met name stemmen makkelijker doordrukken.
Nadeel van een 2" is dat die vrij snel agressief worden in het 2,5 kHz gebied wat met een passief filter lastig te corrigeren is.
De sub is ook niet bedoelt om complete stadions mee te vullen, denk dat een 12"/1,4" top al snel in staat is om twee subjes bij te benen en met twee subjes en één top per kant heb je al een heel dikke set staan.
Allemaal afwegingen die ik voor een groot deel aan jullie over laat, mij gaat het erom een top te ontwikkelen die erg goed klinkt en binnen het gebruiksdoel en budget van een zo groot mogelijke groep valt.

----------


## I.T. drive in

JAAA een zelfbouw top!
Misschien overweging om er vliegpunten in te zetten?
Ik weet niet of dit nodig is, maar lijkt me altijd handig.
Wat ik bij toppen ook altijd wel handig vindt is dat de kabels soort van gezekerd zitten.
Bijv. de connectors onder een hoek.

----------


## Stefan

Ik zou gaan voor een top bedoeld om te worden gecombineerd met 2-3 forumsubs. Geen fullrange eisen dus, maar hard en zuiver boven de 100hz. Ik zou juist niet gaan voor een laag gecrossde 2" hoogdriver. Als je toch al 15" subs hebt kunnen die wel tot 90-100hz door.

 Als je dan voor je top een woofer pakt die het goed doet vanaf 90-100hz dan kan deze ook wel tot de 1,5khz door, waarna een  1,4" hoogdriver het over kan nemen. Hierdoor blijft je top compact (litertje of 30 netto zou genoeg moeten zijn) en de prijs blijft binnen de perken. 

Neodymium heeft vanwege het gewicht voorkeur (vooral voor de woofer). Voor de woofer zou je bijvoorbeeld eens kunnen kijken naar de Eighteensound 12ND710 (25-30 liter, getuned op 95-100hz)

Ik zou alles actief filteren. Versterkervermogen is tegenwoordig toch bijna gratis. Daarnaast kun je dan ook (oa) looptijdverschillen beter en eenvoudiger corrigeren dan met een passieve oplossing.

----------


## dexter

Ja dat is ook een goede optie hem echt als top te ontwerpen, lijkt me goed plan in elk geval.
Ik wnes liever wel een met passief filter want ik wil neit met extra versterkers slepen, en aangeizne goede versterkers
nog altijd ene bom duiten kosten passief. Zoveel leverd het denk ik ook niet op. En evnetueel kun je altijd met je speakermanagement
de boel wat eq-en enzo.

----------


## showband

verzoekjes?

omdat de forumsubs behoorlijk laag getuned zijn is een droog, duidelijk midlaag echt wel prettig om de band strak te krijgen.

voor gebruik bij meer dan alleen dj's aub zorgdragen voor goede verstaanbaarheid.

kortom aub nadruk op goed mid en midlaag.

----------


## MusicXtra

Verstaanbaarheid zit vooral in het gebied rond de 2,5 kHz en is erg gevoelig voor fasefouten.
Om die reden zou ik een 2"driver prefereren, die kan laag crossen, zo rond de 800 Hz.
Een 12" tunen op 100 Hz ben ik persoonlijk geen voorstander van, de mooiste weergave krijg je wanneer de Fc net boven de Fs ligt, dat geeft tevens de mogelijkheid om iets lager dan 100 Hz te crossen.
Ander voordeel hiervan is dat de toppen dan ook stand-alone ingezet kunnen worden bij achtergrond muziek of heel kleine klusjes.
Maar, jullie met z'n allen bepalen het uiteindelijk, ik stuur slechts hier en daar bij wanneer het teveel af gaat wijken van het oorspronkelijke plan.

----------


## Rolandino

De kast zou idd multifunctioneel moeten zijn. Dan heb je er meer plezier van en is de kast in verschillende situatie's te gebruiken.

Ideaal beeld is idd een kast die als top en als fullrange te gebruiken.
de kast in passief of aktief gebruik ontwerpen.
Goede verstaanbaarheid 
makkelijk te bouwen
budget van speakers moet betaalbaar zijn ( grotere doelgroep )

Zal wel goed komen TS kennende.

We wachten af.

----------


## dexter

Wat natuulijk wel kan is bijvoorbeeld een top ontwerpen waarbij je zelf kan kiezen welke hoorn afstraling je in de kasten bouwt bijvoorbeeld keuze uit 2 hoorns.
Ook en optie is zowel actief als passief te kunnen filteren keuze ligt bij de bouwer.

----------


## daviddewaard

punten die mij praktisch lijken:
hoorn type nemen  die zowel in 60x40 als 90x40 dezelfde maat heeft. volgens mij hebben alle beyma hoorns in 1,4 inch  dezelfde maat en zijn vierkant dus draaibaar.  hier kan dus eventueel een adapter op bij 1 inch driver
actief/passief aanstuurbaar.
lichtgewicht met neo drivers
vlieghardware!
en zeker niet onbelangrijk een goede klank

----------


## Dj Gino V

Ik zal liever voor actief filteren want dan komt het overeen met bi-amp en die klinken toch wel strak en is goed te gebruiken al  full of top naargelang de afstelling op de cross

----------


## sound6

Gewicht ~< 30Kg
Niet besparen op kwaliteit van de drivers
Aan elke kant zo'n mooi handsvat zoals bij de subjes  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Een goede klank is een basis vereiste, dat komt dus wel goed.
Ik ga uit van neodynium drivers dus het gewicht moet ook onder de 30 kg kunnen blijven.
Fly-ware zal ik rekening mee houden dat de liefhebbers het erin kunnen bouwen.
Een draaibare hoorn heeft weinig zin, de top is niet als monitor bedoelt en zal dus alleen rechtop gebruikt worden.
Een draaibare hoorn met een 90/60° spreiding zal ook niet in aanmerking komen, die 90° spreiding wil je zeker niet verticaal hebben om daardoor een 60° spreiding horizontaal te krijgen.
Het doel is een topje bij de DHZ sub te ontwerpen, die DHZ sub zie ik niet ingezet worden bij grote events waar je de worp nodig hebt van 60° toppen. Bovendien komt het hoog dan wel ver maar zal de 12" daar sterk in achterblijven doordat die front-loaded is.
Ik zal dus uitgaan van een 90/40° spreiding, dat neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat ieder vrij is om er een 60/30° hoorn in te bouwen.
Wat ik komisch vind is dat bij de Prospect top vooral de wens werd uitgesproken dat er een passief filter in zou komen en hier juist de wens is om de top actief aan te sturen. :Wink: 
Het ontwerpen van een filter is zeker niet eenvoudig, daarbij is een filter relatief kostbaar om te maken dus actief heeft zeker mijn voorkeur, zou dus graag willen dat diegene die ook daadwerkelijk willen gaan bouwen hun voorkeur daarover uitspreken voor ik daarmee aan de slag ga. Waarschijnlijk zal het filter ook pas als laatste ontwikkeld worden omdat een aantal zaken daarvan empirisch bepaalt zullen worden.
Verder denk ik dat het een goed plan is wanneer de bouwers een aantal dingen collectief gaan doen, bijvoorbeeld de grilles, drivers en hoorns en het CNC werk. Wellicht dat J&H iets kan betekenen voor de inkoop van de drivers en hoorns.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Een goede klank is een basis vereiste, dat komt dus wel goed.
> Ik ga uit van neodynium drivers dus het gewicht moet ook onder de 30 kg kunnen blijven.
> Fly-ware zal ik rekening mee houden dat de liefhebbers het erin kunnen bouwen.
> Een draaibare hoorn heeft weinig zin, de top is niet als monitor bedoelt en zal dus alleen rechtop gebruikt worden.
> Een draaibare hoorn met een 90/60° spreiding zal ook niet in aanmerking komen, die 90° spreiding wil je zeker niet verticaal hebben om daardoor een 60° spreiding horizontaal te krijgen.
> Het doel is een topje bij de DHZ sub te ontwerpen, die DHZ sub zie ik niet ingezet worden bij grote events waar je de worp nodig hebt van 60° toppen. Bovendien komt het hoog dan wel ver maar zal de 12" daar sterk in achterblijven doordat die front-loaded is.
> Ik zal dus uitgaan van een 90/40° spreiding, dat neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat ieder vrij is om er een 60/30° hoorn in te bouwen.
> Wat ik komisch vind is dat bij de Prospect top vooral de wens werd uitgesproken dat er een passief filter in zou komen en hier juist de wens is om de top actief aan te sturen.
> Het ontwerpen van een filter is zeker niet eenvoudig, daarbij is een filter relatief kostbaar om te maken dus actief heeft zeker mijn voorkeur, zou dus graag willen dat diegene die ook daadwerkelijk willen gaan bouwen hun voorkeur daarover uitspreken voor ik daarmee aan de slag ga. Waarschijnlijk zal het filter ook pas als laatste ontwikkeld worden omdat een aantal zaken daarvan empirisch bepaalt zullen worden.
> Verder denk ik dat het een goed plan is wanneer de bouwers een aantal dingen collectief gaan doen, bijvoorbeeld de grilles, drivers en hoorns en het CNC werk. Wellicht dat J&H iets kan betekenen voor de inkoop van de drivers en hoorns.



kwa hoorn doelde ik op een 60x40 of een 90x40 niet een 90x60. deze draaibaar maken vind ik handig voor toepassingen als  frontfill, centercluster enz.
bij een frontfill wil je niet een 12 inch kastje rechtop de buhne hebben staan

----------


## salsa

Een top cabinet geladen met een 15 inch ( Vb. B&C 15NW76 101.5dB 1w/1M) en een 2 inch compression driver gecrosst op 1.1kHz

Niet gek!

Dave

----------


## DJ Antoon

> bij een frontfill wil je niet een 12 inch kastje rechtop de buhne hebben staan



Of dit binnen de doelgroep van het ontwerp zit vraag ik me af.

Daarnaast wil je toch geen frontfill met een 12" en daarnaast een "grote" hoorn? Dat geeft zoveel fase ellende.
Voor de grotere klussen zie ik een rechtopstaande frontfill niet als een probleem, en als je dicht op het publiek zit (theater?) dan heb je toch liever iets met 6,5" of 8"... en dan wat meer kastjes.

----------


## jens

Misschien kun je een vragen lijst/poll maken met daarbij alle vragen tbv gebruik, en wat het mag gaan kosten.

Bijv, als een top kast moet ie ook los inzetbaar kunnen zijn voor kleine klusjes of moet je hem ook als monitor kunnen gebruiken. actief of passief? Als je een top + sub wil bouwen + bijbehoorende amps wat kost een set dan? Ik denk dat je dan een goed overzicht krijgt ipv dat iedereen zijn wensen door elkaar roept. Denk dat veel forum gebruikers wel de tijd willen nemen om een lijst in te vullen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Of dit binnen de doelgroep van het ontwerp zit vraag ik me af.
> 
> Daarnaast wil je toch geen frontfill met een 12" en daarnaast een "grote" hoorn? Dat geeft zoveel fase ellende.
> Voor de grotere klussen zie ik een rechtopstaande frontfill niet als een probleem, en als je dicht op het publiek zit (theater?) dan heb je toch liever iets met 6,5" of 8"... en dan wat meer kastjes.



lijkt mij toch geen mooi gezicht een rechtop staande top tussen je floors in.
en met het grote hoorn probleem valt ook wel mee, hoef vaak zie je niet eeen paar line array toppies die als frontfill tussen de monitors liggen.

----------


## Rolandino

Het zou mooi zijn dat het kastje multifunktioneel zou zijn. Dan heb je het maximale eruit gehaald.

Kastje moet dus flexibel zijn dus als top te gebruiken, kleine fullrange klusjes, en als monitor te gebruiken.

Het zou mss wat duurder worden maar je krijgt er wel wat voor terug.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik kan natuurlijk ook een zodanig ontwerp maken dat je er tot 16 onder elkaar kunt hangen, dus met nette fly-ware en een strakke roteerbare hoorn. Dan noemen we het een line-array. :Cool: 
Ik denk dus dat we nu een beetje uit de bocht aan het vliegen zijn met z'n allen.
Het is de bedoeling een top te ontwikkelen mooi aansluit op de DHZ sub.
De doelgroep zijn degene die dit setje voor drive-inn werk of bandjes in kroegjes willen gaan gebruiken.
Dat een enkeling hem op wil hangen is geen probleem maar om nou allerlei aanpassingen te doen dat hij ook als front-fill bij grote systemen is te gebruiken of als floor-monitor is volgens mij niet helemaal de bedoeling.

----------


## kvdb013

ik heb geen flauw idee hoeveel tijd en energie het kost een pasief filter te ontwikkelen. maar voor mij en ik denk ook vele anderen toch wel fijn om te hebben i.v.m de extra versterker (dus gewicht/kosten ) die het met zich meebrengt als je actief gaat filteren.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Kan me helemaal in bovenstaande vinden. 2 nette toppen die goed klinken, op 1 versterker aan te sluiten zijn en zo mogelijk inzetbaar zonder sub, en een nette prijs/kwaliteit verhouding hebben. Kon zo maar eens zijn dat ik zo iets zou gaan bouwen.

Joost

----------


## daviddewaard

> ik heb geen flauw idee hoeveel tijd en energie het kost een pasief filter te ontwikkelen. maar voor mij en ik denk ook vele anderen toch wel fijn om te hebben i.v.m de extra versterker (dus gewicht/kosten ) die het met zich meebrengt als je actief gaat filteren.



heb enige tijd geleden nog voor een klant voor en paar toppen en passief filter gemaakt van deftige componenten en dat kwam uit me hooft op 200 euro per filterprint!  dat maal 2 toppen = 400 euro daar koop jij echt wel een versterkertje voor om de boel biamp aan te kunnen sturen

----------


## Paul10

> heb enige tijd geleden nog voor een klant voor en paar toppen en passief filter gemaakt van deftige componenten en dat kwam uit me hooft op 200 euro per filterprint!  dat maal 2 toppen = 400 euro daar koop jij echt wel een versterkertje voor om de boel biamp aan te kunnen sturen



Dan heb je het toch niet alleen over de componenten, hoop ik, of het is wel een heel deftig ontwerp geworden?

Passief filteren vind ik een beetje behelpen. 
Zou het niet leuk zijn een powered model te maken met dsp? paar hypex ampjes/dsp erin en klaar. of gaat dit boven het budged?

----------


## R. den Ridder

misschien een leuk idee om in het kader van duurzaamheid te kijken naar goed verkrijgbaar gebruikte materialen? je hebt op MP een overvloed aan 2dehands 2" jbl's met hoorn. nog altijd een geniale serie drivers voor tweedehands zeer acceptabele prijzen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een goed filter die verder gaat dan alleen maar low en high pass filters kost inderdaad al snel een hoop geld aan componenten alleen al.
Ander nadeel is dat een passief filter toch een hoop vermogen wegstookt.
Een actieve versie met amp module en DSP zie ik persoonlijk niet zo zitten, tot op heden ben ik niet echt onder de indruk van de prestaties van amp modules.
Maar een ieder is natuurlijk vrij om zelf een amp module in te bouwen.
Gebruikte componenten is niet interessant, stel dat 10 mensen ieder twee toppen willen bouwen, dan heb je dus al 20 stuks van ieder nodig, vindt die dan nog maar eens op MP of Ebay.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Een goed filter die verder gaat dan alleen maar low en high pass filters kost inderdaad al snel een hoop geld aan componenten alleen al.
> Ander nadeel is dat een passief filter toch een hoop vermogen wegstookt.



Het lijkt alsof het alleen maar nadelen heeft ... Dan wordt de volgende vraag toch wel interessant: 
waarom wordt er dan toch door zoveel fabrikanten nog passief gefilterd? Ook in hun processor-gestuurde gecontroleerde systemen? Ik denk dan bv aan D&B, L-Acoustics, Alcons, EAW ... om er maar een paar te noemen

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Het lijkt alsof het alleen maar nadelen heeft ... Dan wordt de volgende vraag toch wel interessant: 
> waarom wordt er dan toch door zoveel fabrikanten nog passief gefilterd? Ook in hun processor-gestuurde gecontroleerde systemen? Ik denk dan bv aan D&B, L-Acoustics, Alcons, EAW ... om er maar een paar te noemen



Omdat het wat betreft bekabeling en versterkers simpel recht toe recht aan blijft. Hoeft niet perse voor de aanschaf kosten een gunstiger plaatje te zijn.

----------


## dexter

Toch zou het fijn zijn dat er een passief filter beschikbaar zou zijn voor de mensen die dat willen, ik heb persoonlijk ook liever een passief gefilterde top dan een actieve.

----------


## Paul10

> Ander nadeel is dat een passief filter toch een hoop vermogen wegstookt.
> Een actieve versie met amp module en DSP zie ik persoonlijk niet zo zitten, tot op heden ben ik niet echt onder de indruk van de prestaties van amp modules.
> .



 
later inbouwen van een amp-module is niet echt een optie, je moet behoorlijk rekening houden met het ontwerp. 

Ben wel benieuwd welke modules je geprobeerd heb, Ik heb er hier een aantal verschillende merken liggen die ik erg leuk vind, en zeker niet onderdoen aan normale ampjes, sterker nog, ze worden gebruikt als oem door diverse fabrikanten,

@Michel van de Beek
het is inderdaad een goede vraag waarom dat soort merken dat doen,... zeker als je bekijkt wat je met FIR & IIR filters kan, ik vermoed dat het met marketing te maken heeft, (PLUG&PLAY), bekabeling of de eenvoud van een systeem,

----------


## frederic

> Een goed filter die verder gaat dan alleen maar low en high pass filters kost inderdaad al snel een hoop geld aan componenten alleen al.
> Ander nadeel is dat een passief filter toch een hoop vermogen wegstookt.
> Een actieve versie met amp module en DSP zie ik persoonlijk niet zo zitten, *tot op heden ben ik niet echt onder de indruk van de prestaties van amp modules.
> Maar een ieder is natuurlijk vrij om zelf een amp module in te bouwen.
> *Gebruikte componenten is niet interessant, stel dat 10 mensen ieder twee toppen willen bouwen, dan heb je dus al 20 stuks van ieder nodig, vindt die dan nog maar eens op MP of Ebay.



Dan moet je jou mening maar eens herzien.  :Wink: 

Pascal Audio die modules maakt voor Camco, verkoopt zijn modules nu ook aan een oem fabrikant die plate amps maakt: DSP4you
http://www.dsp4you.com/products/pwr-...fiers/pwr-dsp3

Je kunt dus een Camco versterker inbouwen.  :Wink:

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> @Michel van de Beek
> het is inderdaad een goede vraag waarom dat soort merken dat doen,... zeker als je bekijkt wat je met FIR & IIR filters kan, ik vermoed dat het met marketing te maken heeft, (PLUG&PLAY), bekabeling of de eenvoud van een systeem,



bekabeling, plug&play, eenvoud kan er zeker mee te maken hebben. Het ontwikkelen van een filter kost tijd, en geld, dus dat zouden die merken echt niet doen als er geen voordelen zouden zijn. De genoemde merken doen het namelijk heel bewust, omdat het hun product 'beter' maakt. Je ziet dan ook vaak dat er sprake is van een combi  van passief filter in combinatie met FIR / IIR technieken.

----------


## Paul10

> Dan moet je jou mening maar eens herzien. 
> 
> Pascal Audio die modules maakt voor Camco, verkoopt zijn modules nu ook aan een oem fabrikant die plate amps maakt: DSP4you
> http://www.dsp4you.com/products/pwr-...fiers/pwr-dsp3
> 
> Je kunt dus een Camco versterker inbouwen.



en L-ácoustic /LA8, als mijn informatie klopt

Maar dan zonder de dsp4you ;-)

----------


## Paul10

> bekabeling, plug&play, eenvoud kan er zeker mee te maken hebben. Het ontwikkelen van een filter kost tijd, en geld, dus dat zouden die merken echt niet doen als er geen voordelen zouden zijn. De genoemde merken doen het namelijk heel bewust, omdat het hun product 'beter' maakt. Je ziet dan ook vaak dat er sprake is van een combi  van passief filter in combinatie met FIR / IIR technieken.



Ik zie niet hoe het "Beter" is om passief te filteren, wel commercieel interessanter/beter toepasbaar/goedkoper,

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Ik zie niet hoe het "Beter" is om passief te filteren, wel commercieel interessanter/beter toepasbaar/goedkoper,



Soms kan je passief wel dingen oplossen die 'actief' niet, ten dele of slechts via heel moeilijke weg opgelost kunnen worden. Dit vraagt wel een hoop kennis van zaken, kunde, ervaring ... zaken die sinds het toegankelijker en goedkoper worden van DSP steeds schaarser worden. 

Anyway ... het is heel interessant om te kijken wat fabrikanten doen, en waarom. Niet alles heeft met marketing te maken. Veel wel, niet alles ...

----------


## dexter

$1000 voor een dps4u en dan keer 2 of keer 4 is toch beetje teveel van het goede he...

----------


## MusicXtra

Om iets meer zekerheid te krijgen dat ik niet voor niets veel tijd en energie in de ontwikkeling van een filter ga steken zal ik eerst de top gaan ontwerpen.
Dan kijken wie hem daadwerkelijk wil gaan bouwen en of daar voldoende liefhebbers tussen zitten die voor een passief filter kiezen.
Maar voor ik start laat ik eerst dit topic nog even doorsudderen zodat iedereen ruim de kans krijgt zijn wensen te ventileren.

----------


## Dj Gino V

voor mij is het goed dat ik een bijpassende top heb voor op 2 DHZ's als ze actief moeten worden gefilterd is dat goed voor mij (maar dan moet ik nog veel leren over delay en Hz crossen  :Smile:  )
en actief geeft meer mogelijkeheden 

maar alvast bedankt voor de moeite Sander en als er bestanden gaan zijn voor een cnc frees dan is dat zeer mooi meegenomen 

mvg Gino

----------


## frederic

> $1000 voor een dps4u en dan keer 2 of keer 4 is toch beetje teveel van het goede he...



Hoeveel kost een degelijke amp van Lab of Crown wel denk je? Met 4k kom je niet ver.

En idd, de Pascal Audio modules zitten ook in de LA 8 versterkers.

----------


## Stefan

Het is denk ik niet realistisch om ervan uit te gaan dat iedereen labs gaat gebruiken op deze toppen, zeker nu de 'b-merken' met prima klasse d versterkers op de proppen komen. In de huidige tijd zou ik liever het budget wat ik heb grotendeels te gebruiken voor de beste drivers in de kast, hier is en blijft de meeste winst te halen. De paar mensen die er dan meer geld tegenaan willen smijten kopen toch wel de labs. Vergeleken met die meerprijs zijn iets duurdere drivers maar een druppel op de gloeiende plaat. 

Als je denkt dat een enkel versterkerkanaal van een lab + een passief filter beter klinkt dan eenzelfde kast gebi-ampt met 2 kanalen van een hedendaagse 'b-merk' klasse d amp, zou ik nog eens een keer naar een blinde luistertest gaan. Of een gebi-ampte kast met labs als versterker nog net iets beter klinkt laat ik aan de (portemonnee van) de potentiele bouwers over.

Een passief filter waar je meerdere correcties mee wilt doen (buiten de crossover functie) wordt al snel erg complex. Zelfs al zou je alleen een crossover functie toepassen, wens ik je veel plezier met een LR24 filter, dat loopt nogal snel in de aantalen componenten die je nodig hebt laat staan zobel/looptijd correcties of uberhaupt iets van EQ. Interactie tussen de filtercomponenten ligt op de loer en maakt zowel het proces van ontwerpen alswel het bouwen al snel complexer dan je wilt. Bij een complex filter met veel componenten wordt ook de tolerantie op de verschillende onderdelen een probleem (nameten en cherrypicken dus). Kortom: een grote kan wormen. Als je nou een grote fabrikant bent die 10.000 van zulke kasten per maand denkt te verkopen dan kan die investring op een gegeven moment wel uit, maar voor een forum-project zou ik er persoonlijk niet aan beginnen.

Her en der lees ik voorkeuren om de top ook als (min of meer) fullrange te kunnen gebruiken. Als je nog een beetje SPL over wilt houden zit je dan al snel vast aan een 15/2 combinatie. Niet alleen duurder, maar ook zwaarder en je gaat vrijwel zonder uitzondering tophoog missen (en je zit weer met die 2" klank). Ik heb zelf nog nooit gewerkt met supertweeters/bullets om de frequenties boven de 8khz te doen, maar wellicht dat daar wat mee te doen is? (bijv Beyma CP-21/F). Zit je wel weer met een extra component (en bijbehorende kosten...)

----------


## SPS

Als ik dit allemaal zo lees, dan denk ik dat het zo langzamerhand een lijstje van wensen wordt voor een high-end systeem ipv een "topje" bij een zelfbouwsubje.
Ik vrees dat het eindresultaat een "kastje" gaat worden met ca. 700 euro aan LS componenten, 100 euro aan hout / verf / rigging. En dan heb je dus iets dat je niet stand-alone op een simpel versterkertje kunt aansluiten maar waar je altijd een (min. 6-uit ivm subs) processor nodig hebt.
Als je passsief kiest, tel er dan nog 150 euro bij, en dan staat er een topje van 950 a 1000 euro.

Je koopt vandaag de dag heel fraaie actieve topjes voor die prijs van bekende merken!

Dus, als je toppen zelfbouw wilt doen, dan doe je dat voor de lol van het bouwen en niet meer voor de prijs en het gemak!
En ja, dan is de sky de limit, maar dan haak ik af hoor.
Het moet betaalbaar zijn in relatie tot de markt en de zelfbouw subs vind ik

Paul

----------


## NesCio01

M.b.t. versterkers, denk ik dat hier e.e.a. best
wel mag worden genuanceerd.
Zoals ik sommige posts lees, lijkt het mij dat er enkel
1 pro amp merk bestaat?

Mss goed te melden dat er meerdere pro amp merken zijn,
waarbij ik op dit moment naats de LAB, toch graag ook de
MC2 wil aanprijzen,

Naar mijn bescheiden mening zelfs een betere amp dan de
LAB, waarbij de E100, in Duitsland zelfs beter uit de tests
kwam t.o.v. van de Lab.

Btw, voor de liefhebber, de eigenaren van MC2, luisteren naar
dezelfe namen als de eigenaren van o.a. XTA.

Nes wacht nog op een vrijerijtje tussen XTA en ARX, maar dat is
wel mega off topic.

grtz Nes.

----------


## sjig

Het blijft leuk, eerst een sub, en nu een top. Ben er niet zeker van of ik hem ook echt ga bouwen. Hoop wel dat hij boven een cubo 15 leuk werkt, dan ga ik er zeker eens naar kijken en hopelijk ook bouwen. Maarja, de prijs....

Passief gefilterd is voor mij wel een must ivm met geldgebrek. Verder hoop ik dat de freesmachine niet al te vaak gebruikt hoeft te worden, want die heb ik niet...

----------


## jakkes72

Een beetje gefrustreerd Nes....?

Ik ben ook aardig merkengeil, maar recentelijk toch een "clone" gekocht van Sander. Werkt perfect!!!
Betrouwbaarheid moeten we afwachten, dat moet ik wel zeggen, maar ik heb er alle vertrouwen in.

Als ik in de race zou zijn voor nieuwe topkasten, zou ik waarschijnlijk kiezen voor actief, zonder een standpunt in te nemen over het merk van de versterker of van de processor. Helemaal als ik de prijs zie zoals bovengenoemd van de dsp4you.
Waar zou mijn top aan moeten voldoen?
- 12 inch / 2 inc combi. Dan maar niet zo'n hifi klank vwb tophoog.... (wellicht een coax driver voor het hoog, maar dan gaan de kosten weer omhoog...)
- Tophat mount, bij voorkeur kantelbaar zoals de Adam Hall variant.
- Aansluitpaneel onder een hoek tov de kast, voorkomt "kabelstress"  aan/in de speakons
- Grill met daarachter of daarvoor een doek/schuim.
- Krasvaste afwerking.
- Handgrepen....

In de meeste gevallen zou de top dan gebruikt gaan worden in combi met een sub, dus werkzaam vanaf ongeveer 100 Hz..?

----------


## frederic

Zelfbouw doen voor de lol?

Dacht het niet. Voor 1500€ voor een top, kun je super componenten gebruiken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je koopt vandaag de dag heel fraaie actieve topjes voor die prijs van bekende merken!
> 
> Dus, als je toppen zelfbouw wilt doen, dan doe je dat voor de lol van het bouwen en niet meer voor de prijs en het gemak!
> Het moet betaalbaar zijn in relatie tot de markt en de zelfbouw subs vind ik
> 
> Paul



Je moet geen appels met peren gaan vergelijken, ik probeer een kwalitatief hoogstaande top te ontwerpen die beter klinkt dan bestaande toppen in eenzelfde prijsklasse waarvoor je de componenten kunt kopen.
Het wordt ook een top die past bij de sub, de kans is groot dat die iets duurder zal worden maar dit komt ook doordat er meer componenten in komen en eventueel een filter.

----------


## SPS

> Zelfbouw doen voor de lol?
> 
> Dacht het niet. Voor 1500 voor een top, kun je super componenten gebruiken.



Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is: Lol in het zelfbouwen zou hierbij een belangrijke rol moeten spelen.
Als je voor het totaalprijs van de spullen en je uren een merkkast koopt dan heb je iets waar je naar hebt geluisterd en voor hebt gekozen voor jouw specifieke toepassing.
Bovendien is de restwaarde na een paar jaar beslist hoger dan van een zelfbouw "ding".
Ik persoonlijk zou niet snel een zelfbouwkast tweedehands kopen.......

Ridertechnisch kom je er al helemaal niet mee uit de voeten. (subs vind niemand interessant, als het maar knalt en dreunt)

Dus concluderend nogmaals: Het gaat om de lol en je eigen tevredenheid met het eindresultaat.
Niks mis mee hoor, ik bouw zelf ook erg graag, maar sloop ook vaak weer na een jaar of 5/6.

Paul

----------


## Kasper

[QUOTE=jakkes72;585609]Een beetje gefrustreerd Nes....?

Mwoah, neem de proef op de som en LUISTER eens naar die MC2's.

Groet
Kasper

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ben wel benieuwd hoe hij eruit komt te zien  :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

Ik zie dat er aardig wat wensen zijn geventileerd, ik zelf ben al aan het denken om na mijn eighteensoundtopjes met BR15 sub een dikkere set te gaan bouwen. Ik heb de set inmiddels een maand in elkaar staan en dat is echt super bevallen. Zelfbouw is om mee te starten een gok maar die is echt goed uitgepakt. Nu ben ik ook superbenieuwd naar de sub van MusicXtra wat die presteerd dus ben ik bezig hem uit te tekenen voor CNC en hem eens te testen met mijn eighteensound speaker er in, en bevalt ie goed en heb ik weer wat euro's in de poket dan bouw ik de sub gewoon met de voorgeschreven speaker in berken multi.

De top zou voor mij eigenlijk zowel passief als actief aan te sturen moeten zijn, mijn inziens is het mooi een apparte ruimte met het filter er in te ontwikkelen. want een filter neemt ook plaats in de kast en zou het kunnen beinvloeden kwa geluid. zeker als je deftige componenten gebruikt en goede spoelen met voldoende dikke draad zijn die al aardig aan de maat kwa inhoud. Wellicht dat een simpele schakelaar hier voor kan zorgen.
Ik zelf heb dit ook in mijn 8" top gebouwd omdat er toch goede redenen zijn waarom je hem actief zou moeten filteren maar dat het ook mogelijk moet zijn om met 1 versterker alles aan te sturen.

Ik zou het prachtig vinden als de top er komt en zal hem zeker gaan bouwen. Ik heb dit form al heel lang gelezen en lang met het idee in mijn hoofd gelopen om wat te gaan doen hier mee. En nu heb ik de smaak toch wel te pakken. Kwa kwaliteit overstijg je toch de Merktops in de zelfde prijsklasse als dat je componenten koopt. Zeker bij actief aansturen met een goede processor.

Overigens ben ik het niet helemaal eens met de Readeracceptatieproofheid van een Pa systeem en de keuze op een geluidsbedrijf. Mijn klantjes (heb 3 vaste bands) hebben gekozen voor mij als persoon en mijn prestatie's door de jaren heen op gemakkelijke en moeilijke lokatie's. Elke keer hebben we er SAMEN iets van gemaakt. We hebben van de week samen eens gerepeteerd in een klein zaaltje met mijn eighteensound set en ze waren onder de indruk dat een dusdanig compact setje zich aardig staande hield tegenover een HK actorset en dat mijn set toch wel veel helderder en eerlijker de instrumenten weergeeft. Mijn set was passief met een Crest VS1100 aangestuurd en ik denk dat er veel meer actief te halen valt. Die dag waren er ook een aantal van een ander bandje (toekomstige 4e vaste band) en die waren ook entousiast.

Op deze manier kun je doormiddel van zelfbouw een meerwaarde betekenen en je zelf voor bands waar je vast mee samenwerkt een bepaalde kwaliteit leveren die niet altijd te halen is met een Merk set.

Kortom, Zeer entousiast en kan niet wachten tot er een top is ontwikkeld. Dan probeer ik meteen een set te bouwen van 4 forumsubs en 2 topkasten!

MusicXtra.....LIKE!!

----------


## sjig

Ik ben voor zelfbouw gegaan alleen omdat, volgens mijn berekeningen, ik goedkoper uit zou zijn. En je toch veel eigen wensen kan maken, zonder dat de garantie je tegenhoudt. 
Maar inmiddels staat alles alweer op Marktplaats, versterker, speakers, speakons, alles!

----------


## drbeat

@sjig: Waarom op Marktplaats?? nieuwe hobby gevonden?Of weer opnieuw beginnen?

----------


## sjig

Ben van plan compleet actief te werken. Voornamelijk omdat het een stuk compacter is, en dus geen complete versterker-rack meer aanwezig hoeft te zijn! 
De speaker die nu boven aan de nominatie lijst staat is de RCF ART312A (mocht je een beter alternatief hebben hoor ik het wel!) En dan later bijpassende actieve subs. 

En om nou een hele versterker module speciaal te laten ontwikkelen voor 1 subje vind ik een wel hele dure grap.

----------


## drbeat

Helder. Passief en Actief is een keuze. Zelf ook met BV een Actor set gewerkt, gemakkelijk omdat je geen versterkerrack hebt. Vervelend omdat je dit niet meer kunt uitbreiden maar als dat niet nodig is prima. Het is keuzes maken. Niet meer niet minder. Een grote fuik vind ik altijd dat als je eenmaal met een hoog kwalitatieve set hebt gedraaid je altijd jezelf ergerd aan een mindere set en je al weer met frustratie staat te werken.(heb ik altans) Ik doe veel kroegen en zaaltjes met vaste bandjes. Vaak zelf het geluid verzorgd met speakers die ik huur bij een bedrijf of als gasttechnieker op de installatie die de kroeg inhuurt en mijn eigen band niet te vergeten.

Ik vind dat zelfbouwen wel een heel leuke bezigheid. En wat nog grappiger is, men wist tijdens de eerste test met de afgelopen repetitie niet dat het zelfbouw was en dachten dat het een nieuwe Merkset was welke we mochten proberen van het verhuurbedrijf.....terwijl ik het zelf had (na) gebouwd.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik vind zelfbouw helemaal geen schande. Mits je het goed bouwt en goede speakers gebruikt. ( vaak dezelfde als menig Amerk gebruikt ) echter zijn wij heel erg verwent en merkgeil wat betreft geluid wat niet wilt zeggen dat het dan goed klinkt. We hebben nl allemaal verschillende oortjes en smaak.

Ik heb in het verleden met mijn zelfbouw sets ( kopieen van ) meer complimenten gekregen dan collega's met een A-merk.

ook heb ik tent feesten gedaan waar ik met mijnzelfbouw set stond en de tape act bij mij heeft ingeprikt omndat de techhnicus tevreden was met het geluid en later erachter kwam dat het zelfbouw was wat achteraf  niet in goede orde was gevallen terwijl tijdens de act geen klachten waren enkel goede ervaringmaar achteraf zeiken en minachtig doen omdat het een zelfbouwset was.

Maar goed ben benieuwd wat deze nieuwe top gaat worden.

Ben zelf nu bezig met de THAM15 kasten bouwen dus mss wordt mijn volgend proihect wel deze topkast ....

----------


## drbeat

Die dingen zoals Rolandino nu beschrijft hebben wij ook mee gemaakt, moet zeggen dat de technicus die dan stampij maakt over de set vaak al bij ons bedenkingen oproept kwa talent en ervaring en dat als hij stampij maakt dat dit meer zegt over de gasttechnicus dan over de set of over hoe het gekloken heeft. Je kunt uit elk setje een behoorlijk geluidje er uithalen, vooral voor een tapeartiest! (ehumm...2 spoortjes....misschien fx er bij...EHUM....twee vingers in je neus EHUM....)
Heb nog al wat HORKEN aan de mixer gehad die het mid helemaal wegdraaien voor de zogenaamde feedback en dan klagen dat de zang zo slecht te horen is, of die eerst alles instellen voor de instrumenten en dan proberen daar de zang overheen te laten blazen.....Start toch in hemelsnaam eerst met de zang inschuiven en dan de rest als je die niet naar boven krijgt....

Als straks de zelfbouwtop is ontwikkeld en er zijn mensen die hem gebouwd hebben zou ik de set wel eens willen horen. Misschien leuk om een ZELFBOUWTOPFORUMDAG met dit setje te organiseren.Misschien met een vergelijking met andere setjes van het zelfde caliber? Om niet te verzanden in een discussie welke versterker of processor het beste werkt op 1 of 2 versterkersets als testbank en luisteren maar!! Dan kun je ook meteen je vergelijk trekken en je keuze maken om 1 of 2 subs per kant te bouwen....Ervaringen uitwisselen enz. enz...lijkt me erg interessant....

----------


## Carl

Ja, hier dezelfde ervaringen. Niet veel gelukkig, maar toch. Terwijl mijn echte klanten, dus de opdrachtgever en de bands meestal erg tevreden zijn over het geluid uit mijn zelfbouw spulletjes. Dat is het enige wat echt telt.
Meestal geef ik aan evt. gattechnici gewoon vantevoren aan dat het een zelfbouwset is, met een 01V mengtafel. Als het je niet bevalt, kun je je voorbereiden en je eigen spulletjes meebrengen. Lekker niet mijn probleem.

Ik zou best zin hebben om mee te doen aan die zelfbouwtoppenvergelijkdag, had al graag bij de laatste versterker dag willen zijn, maar was niet mogelijk.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hallo

ik wou eens horen of er al vorderingen zijn of er nog meningen zijn voor het concept

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino V

----------


## kvdb013

Krijg de indruk dat dit niet zo'n hot item gaat worden als de dhz sub.
Ik ben wel erg benieuwd wat het gaat worden, ook
denk ik dat Sander al wel weet wat de voorkeuren van overige forumleden zullen zijn!
(ligt/klein/zo veel mogelijk Db's)

Wel nog 1 vraag, is de dhz sub al eens gemeten door jou Sander? Neem aan dat dat een must is om een top te ontwikkelen die op deze sub aansluit. Heb al vaker gelezen dat alleen theoretische getallen in de praktijk vaak toch anders uitpakken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tot nu toe vind ik de belangstelling een beetje tegenvallen, ik heb inmiddels wel een aardig idee wat voor soort kast het gaat worden, een 12" met een 1,4" hoogdriver achter een 90-40° hoorn.
Maar of ik er ook een passief filter voor ga ontwikkelen zit ik sterk over te twijfelen, vooral vanwege de vele uren die erin gaat zitten en je voor relatief weinig geld tegenwoordig een processor en extra versterker kunt kopen.
De DHZ sub is zeker al eens door mij gemeten, wordt wel ff spitten om die grafieken weer boven water te krijgen maar er zal vast wel iemand zijn die even een DHZ sub beschikbaar wil stellen als ik het topje aan het ontwerpen ben.
Voordeel van gebruik van een processor is dat de top altijd wel te matchen is met iedere sub.

----------


## drbeat

Denk dat je daar ook een goed punt hebt met het filter. Ik heb wel eens geroepen dat passief filteren toch misschien wat makkelijker is met 1 versterker. Inmiddels heb ik mijn setje passief gefiltert, zowel top als sub. Klinkt verder prima, maar zo koppig als ik was, inderdaad is het net zo duur om een extra versterker en processor te kopen dan alles passief aansturen. Ik heb ook de sub passief gefilterd, net als de top. en die kosten had ik ook in een extra versterker en processor kunnen stoppen. Dan had ik een mooi processortje gehad hoor! Maar dat is achteraf, had misschien beter moeten luisteren naar jullie maar goed.. Mag wel zeggen dat het snel werkt voor opbouwen. Nadeel is dat je niet de max uit de set kunt halen. Binnenkort maak ik er een schakelingetje op dat ik kan kiezen passief of actief filteren voor zowel top als sub. En ik wil jou top ook graag bouwen als hij klaar is. 

Denk ook wel dat het moeilijk is om alle wensen en eisen aan een top te verzamelen. en ik denk ook dat er ook aardig wat mensen zijn die kwa financien wat minder breed zitten. Bij de DHZ sub kan ik me nog herinneren dat de tijd van ontwikkelen toch wel wat anders was kwa crisis en veel mensen hadden er geld voor over. En op een of andere manier is het niet meer zo druk hier op het forum......

Overigens, wat wordt de max van gebruikte componenten kwa prijs? denk je dan aan tussen de 300 a 500 euro of tussen de 500 en de 1000 euro per set drivers per top? Denk ook dat men wat huiverig is voor zelf een top te bouwen. Komt erg secuur, zitten veel schuine kanten in vaak, en men weet het resultaat niet kwa sound.

Ik wil de top in ieder geval gaan bouwen voor een grotere zwaardere set. Dit omdat ik eerlijk gezegd het voordeel van zelf bouwen gewoon mega groot vind. Er is kwa kwaliteit veel en veel meer te halen met zelfbouw dan met fabrieksmateriaal. Deze worden automatisch uitgemolken en er zit gewoon een inkoopverhaal achter met de speakerfabrikanten, wie de goedkoopste levert met de gewenste specificaties mag hem leveren, en daar gaat al veel kwaliteit verloren.
Daarbij komt gewoon nog dat je voor die prijs veel betere componenten kunt kopen en samenstellen. Ik heb nog geen DHZ sub, maar dit is de volgende sub die ik ga maken, hij zit nu in de pen voor CNC machine.
de BR115 sub is al een leuk lekker subje, maar ik verwacht dat jou sub al veel meer zal doen. Ik wil hem als ik hem klaar heb zeker beschikbaar stellen. geen probleem. Als bij mij de financien het toelaten bouw ik je set volledig af met 4 subs en 2 tops als volledig PA systeem.  En mijn aanbod staat nog gewoon, Een FORUM TOP EN SUB middag wil ik best mijn steentje aan bijdragen.

Alleen heb ik geen lokatie beschikbaar zo midden in het land, maar in de omgeving van Rotterdam heb ik wel waarschijnlijk een mooie lokatie tot mijn beschikking.

Ik denk dat veel mensen huiverig zijn zelf een top te bouwen, men durft het niet denk ik. Men moet het ervaren en horen dat jou toekomstige top zich kan meten met fabriekstops, en dat hij met kop en schouders er bovenuit moet steken en prijstechnisch misschien net wat minder moet kosten dan een goede fabriekstop. En de readerproofheid.....tja....das een zeer vervelend punt....en heeft niets met kwaliteit meer te maken.....

----------


## frederic

> Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is: Lol in het zelfbouwen zou hierbij een belangrijke rol moeten spelen.
> Als je voor het totaalprijs van de spullen en je uren een merkkast koopt dan heb je iets waar je naar hebt geluisterd en voor hebt gekozen voor jouw specifieke toepassing.
> Bovendien is de restwaarde na een paar jaar beslist hoger dan van een zelfbouw "ding".
> Ik persoonlijk zou niet snel een zelfbouwkast tweedehands kopen.......
> 
> Ridertechnisch kom je er al helemaal niet mee uit de voeten. (subs vind niemand interessant, als het maar knalt en dreunt)
> 
> Dus concluderend nogmaals: Het gaat om de lol en je eigen tevredenheid met het eindresultaat.
> Niks mis mee hoor, ik bouw zelf ook erg graag, maar sloop ook vaak weer na een jaar of 5/6.
> ...



 Zoals MusicXtra aangeeft het gaat er om Speakers zelf te bouwen die beter klinken dan de gemiddelde A merken.
Voor 1500€ koop je niks in het genre D&B, L acoustic of Meyer.
Eigen werkuren moet je niet rekenen.

----------


## sound6

Het lijkt mij inderdaad verstandig om de top eerst te bouwen zonder filter. Dit kan indien gewenst op een later moment als nog toegevoegd worden. 
Ik ben wel van plan om de top te gaan bouwen zodra de tekeningen beschikbaar komen. Met de huidige subjes heb ik goede ervaringen. Er komen nog regelmatig mensen vragen wat voor merk het is  :Smile: . Dat zegt wel genoeg denk ik zo....

----------


## dexter

Ik wil de top ook gaan bouwen, al ligt het er wel even aan wat het totaal gaat kosten en of er een passief filter beschikbaar komt.

----------


## frederic

Ik zou sowieso nooit meer gaan passief filteren, gezien de kostprijs van een redelijk goeie processor.
Tja je moet een versterker meer kopen. Dat moet dan maar.

----------


## Jerronimo

Zeer mooi initiatief!
Keuze voor dubbel 12 plus hoorn vind ik prima, actief aansturen is denk ik inderdaad wel een must.
Filter wordt wel aardig complex met alleen al de looptijd verschillen tussen de bassreflex woofers en de hoorn.
Een behringer dcx kost het geld ook niet, en een mooie (2ehands) versterker voor het hoog ook niet.

Misschien wel een goede tip, kijk eens naar BMS compressie drivers, zoals de 4550. 
Zeer mooie drivers met een goede belastbaarheid, mooie prijs en een groot bereik met de juiste hoorn in te zetten vanaf 1200 hz.
Voor een goede hoorn zou ik eens gaan kijken bij 18sound en faitalpro.
Verder zou ik niet voor neodymium mid/laag drivers gaan, veel te duur op dit moment door de hoge grondstof prijs.
Zou op zijn minst dan een goedkoper ferriet alternatief aanbieden zodat bouwers zelf kunnen beslissen.

----------


## ACSlater

> Zeer mooi initiatief!
> Keuze voor dubbel 12 plus hoorn vind ik prima, actief aansturen is denk ik inderdaad wel een must.



Waar lees jij dat het om een dubbel 12 gaat? Als dat het wordt, dan haak ik sowieso af. Ik lees in de laatste post van MusicXtra dat er één 12" in komt, zoals het nu staat. Destijds heb ik ook twee van zijn subs gebouwd en ik kijk dan ook met veel interesse naar dit topic.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het wordt inderdaad een enkel 12" met een 1,4" voor het hoog.
Een dubbel 12 is niet in verhouding met het subje.
Denk dat ik wel voldoende informatie heb om aan de slag te gaan.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ben benieuwd!

----------


## sound6

Mocht je zo ver zijn met het ontwerp dan wil ik het proto type wel bouwen.

----------


## TornadoGo

Ben erg benieuwd wat je ervan gaat maken. Mijn voorkeuren:
- Actief gefilterd
- Enkel 12" die in staat is om twee zelfbouw-subs bij te houden
- Bij voorkeur aan te sturen met deze module: http://www.minidsp.com/products/plat...fiers/pwr-dsp3
- Een tekening die in te laden is in een cnc zou ook welkom zijn (ik ben ook bereid om daarvoor te betalen uiteraard)

Ik ga er drive inn werk mee verzorgen. Met name voor groepen tussen de 75 en 200 personen.

/Edit: Ik heb net de manual van de inbouwversterker even gelezen. Is echt een mooi ding; flexibel inzetbaar en heeft goeie versterkermodules van Pascal Audio. Voor het mooie zou de output van kanaal 2 en 3 nog iets hoger mogen. In de praktijk kun je hiermee in ieder geval een mooi drieweg systeem aansturen. Inbouwen in de zelfbouw-sub, mooie zelfbouw-top erboven en je hebt een uitstekend actief setje met kwaliteitscomponenten. In theorie kun je er zelfs nog een passief zelfbouwsubje extra op aansluiten.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> - Bij voorkeur aan te sturen met deze module: http://www.minidsp.com/products/plat...fiers/pwr-dsp3



Ik heb deze versterker module al een aantal maal voorbij zien komen, maar is er iemand die dit ding daadwerkelijk gebruikt heeft?

----------


## MusicXtra

Deze module zal zeker bruikbaar zijn voor de top, alleen is een prijs van $1299,- nogal stevig te noemen....
Vooral als je bedenkt dat er voor iedere top één nodig is.

----------


## stainz

Voor die prijs kom je ook bijna in het LabGr. segment..

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's niet helemaal waar, vergeet niet dat je dan ook nog een processor, rack en aansluitplaat nodig hebt, dat is ook niet gratis.
Maar voor die $ 2600,- kun je wel wat aardigs neerzetten.

----------


## djspeakertje

Maar met een Lab 4 kanaals kan je ook 4 toppen bi-amp aansturen (er van uitgaande dat elke top 8 ohm is), dus dat maakt 5200,- Daar kom je een heel eind mee, Lab PLM in binnenrack met connectorplaatje en je bent er. Als je speakerkabels mee gaat rekenen is het minder natuurlijk.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Doorlus mogelijkheid op je actieve toppen en je kunt er ook een extra top aanhangen....
Dat voordeel gaat dus voor beiden op.

----------


## TornadoGo

Ik vind die $1299 (in  waarschijnlijk hetzelfde) eigenlijk prima te doen voor een driekanaals kwaliteitsversterker met DSP. Als je hiermee een zelfbouw sub en top actief kunt aansturen is de verhouding versterking/speakers ongeveer 50%/50% en dat vind ik mooi in verhouding. Je hebt dan een compact, flexibel inzetbaar en simpel uit te breiden systeem van uitstekende kwaliteit in verhouding met fabriekssystemen van dezelfde prijs.

Het alternatief is om zelf een driekanaals Hypex versterker met miniDSP per kant in elkaar te draaien. Een mooie aluminium achterplaat laten maken bij Schaeffer, koelribben erop en gaan. Klinkt mogelijk ook nog wel een stukje beter dan de DSP4U versterker. Ook kun je dan zelf gemakkelijk iets repareren, alle onderdelen zijn eenvoudig en snel te bestellen bij de nederlandse fabrikant. Qua kosten kom je ongeveer op hetzelfde als de DSP4U versterker (zonder verzendkosten).

----------


## ACSlater

> Doorlus mogelijkheid op je actieve toppen en je kunt er ook een extra top aanhangen....
> Dat voordeel gaat dus voor beiden op.



Met doorlusmogelijkheid ben je dus ook met één versterker klaar lijkt me. Op het linkerkanaal het hoog en op het rechter het mid. Dat scheelt weer en bijkomend voordeel is dat het dan op 4 ohm kan. Of zie ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## djspeakertje

Nee, dan heb je mono. Wat wel kan is 4 toppen bouwen, 2 actief, 2 passief, en dan 1 actief en 1 passief per kant. Dan kan je inderdaad een doorlus bouwen, en met 2 modules 4 toppen aansturen. Als je een set met 4 toppen en 4 subs bouwt kan je met 2 PWR-DSP3 modules af. Wat je dan krijgt:

2 actieve subs
2 passieve subs
4 passieve toppen

Aangenomen dat zowel laag, mid als hoog op 8 of 16 ohm per driver draait kan dat. Je bent dan alleen niet zo flexibel, omdat je 1 complete set hebt, in plaats van 2 kleine die je tot een grote kan combineren. Wat dan mooier zou zijn:

4 actieve subs
4 passieve toppen

Dan kan je alleen nog niet 2 losse toppen zonder sub wegzetten. Daar heb je dan weer losse amps+proc voor nodig... 

Voordat je hier een systeem uit haalt dat net zo flexibel is als met losse amps en processor moet er in elke kast een module, en ben je veel duurder uit. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Is allemaal wel leuk maar je komt op die manier zwaar vermogen tekort voor de toppen...
De module levert slechts 700 wat op het mid wat dus neerkomt op 350 Watt per top.

----------


## dexter

Ik mag toch wel hopen dat de top een goed rendement heeft (plm 98db 1w 1m), en dat het vermogen wat de top wil ook wel ophoud bij een 500w. Als ik ook al een 1000w op een top moet wegstoken dan word een passief fikter wat ik er zeker weten in wil hebben ook een stuk duurder. Om over de aanschaf van nog zwaardere versterkers nog maar te zwijgen.

Hoe staat het er voor Sander met het ontwerp van deze top? Is er al iets bekend over mogelijk welke drivers ofzo?

----------


## ACSlater

> Nee, dan heb je mono.



Dat weet ik maar dat is ook de bedoeling eigenlijk. Ik gebruik mijn PA voor bands en niet voor mp3tjes. Stereo heb je dan niet zoveel aan, tenzij het publiek netjes in het midden blijft staan.

----------


## TornadoGo

Hmmm. Ik wil zeker niet 'underpowered' zijn en vier modules is wat veel van het goede. Dan maar drie versterkers met een processor. Ik wacht het ontwerp nog even af..

----------


## Rolandino

Als ik bij Hypex kijk is er een PSC2.700 module  daar heb je er 1 per kant nodig als je een passieve top neemt.
Anders kun je er 2 gebruiken per kant AMPmodule kost 439 in BTW 

of is deze te licht ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik gebruik mijn PA voor bands en niet voor mp3tjes. Stereo heb je dan niet zoveel aan, tenzij het publiek netjes in het midden blijft staan.



Ook bij bands is stereo wel heel zinvol....
Twee gitaristen die elkaar in de weg zitten, toms, overheads, percussie, sax met een delay, dan is het lekker om te kunnen pannen.
Dave Rat gaat nog veel verder; bijna alles met twee verschillende mikes en dan de één over links en de ander over rechts.

----------


## TornadoGo

> Als ik bij Hypex kijk is er een PSC2.700 module daar heb je er 1 per kant nodig als je een passieve top neemt.
> Anders kun je er 2 gebruiken per kant AMPmodule kost 439 in BTW 
> of is deze te licht ?



Ik gok van wel. Op 8 Ohm heb je dan nog steeds maar 360W per kanaal. Dan zou je moeten kijken naar de UcD2k en zelf een versterker moeten bouwen. Dat is trouwens geen hogere wiskunde met hypex spulletjes. Als het speakerontwerp er ligt kan ik weleens kijken naar de mogelijkheden en kan ik ook wel een ontwerp maken. Ik heb voor thuis ook een 5.1 kanaals hypex versterker gebouwd met 0,0 voorkennis en dat is prima gegaan. Klinkt uitstekend trouwens.  :Smile:

----------


## Rolandino

klopt ja ze zijn 2x 700W 4ohm je zou natuurlijk ook 4ohm speakers kunnen gebruiken. Maar dat zal niet makkelijk zijn tenzij er een voorraad van 4ohmers zijn voor de drivers lijkt mij 300W 8ohm voldoende. f de top passief maken en de amp gebrugd gebruiken zo ook voor de sub.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor deze top ga ik geen passief filter ontwerpen, de kosten hiervan zijn dusdanig hoog dat het weinig zin heeft, nog los van de tijd en het geld die in de ontwikkeling gaat zitten.
Het gebruik van een amp module met vervolgens een passief filter is al helemaal niet interessant, dan is het veel slimmer om gewoon losse amps met een losse processor te gebruiken
Ik zal bij het ontwerp rekening houden met een amp/processor module maar ga er vooralsnog vanuit dat hij gebruikt zal worden met losse amps.

----------


## drbeat

> Voor deze top ga ik geen passief filter ontwerpen.



Verstandig, zeker gezien de kosten van een aardig budget ampje al minder zijn dan een enkel filter.
Een versterker en processor zijn uit te wisselen voor elke set en is het huren voor een zwaardere of bij stukken een koud kunstje. Een passief filter kan dat niet. Ik ben in ieder geval erg benieuwd naar de top.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Ik kijk er ook al zeker naar uit  :Smile:

----------


## Paul10

> Het alternatief is om zelf een driekanaals Hypex versterker met miniDSP per kant in elkaar te draaien. Een mooie aluminium achterplaat laten maken bij Schaeffer, koelribben erop en gaan. Klinkt mogelijk ook nog wel een stukje beter dan de DSP4U versterker. .



Zou ik niet te hard zeggen, DSP4u gebruikt (zoals al eerder gezegt) Pascal-audio modules, ook gebruikt in camco qpower, en LA8. een mooie combinatie met ALLDSP 1800. ben niet zo weg van de DSP's van DSP4u, maar ook niet in de dsp van hypex.

----------


## jack

Die modules worden idd ook in een camco q10 gebruikt.. de q4 en de q6 gebruiken ze niet!
De q10 is nou niet bepaald de bestklinkende camco!

een q4 klinkt beter!
het laag doet hij wel goed.. mid en hoog... moa

----------


## MusicXtra

De Pascal is inderdaad een prima module alhoewel deze minder klinkt dan mijn amps.
De Pascal is overigens niet voor particulieren verkrijgbaar en moet nog worden voorzien van een frontpaneel en koelprofiel.

----------


## Paul10

> De Pascal is inderdaad een prima module alhoewel deze minder klinkt dan mijn amps.
> De Pascal is overigens niet voor particulieren verkrijgbaar en moet nog worden voorzien van een frontpaneel en koelprofiel.



dus wel bij dsp4u ;-) was zelf wel behoorlijk onder de indruk van de ampjes (de losse module, dus geen dsp4u) , zelfs op de pijnbank presteerde ze behoorlijk, smaken verschillen;-)

----------


## kvdb013

Al vorderingen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben aan het kijken welke drivers ik ga gebruiken.

----------


## showband

> Ook bij bands is stereo wel heel zinvol....
> Twee gitaristen die elkaar in de weg zitten dan is het lekker om te kunnen pannen.



ieuuuuww!!!

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey ik wou eens horen of er al vorderingen zijn  :Smile: 

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben er nog niet echt ver mee gekomen, heb wel een aantal drivers op het oog waarmee ik aan de slag wil om te zien welke het best zal gaan presteren.

----------


## ivan2912

Ik neem aan dat hij nog niet klaar is?
Ik had nog de vraag of hij ook kantelbaar wordt door een kantelbare paal houder.
Succes, Ivan

----------


## beyma

Kantelbaar? Het lijkt mij net als bij koken,  peper en zout naar eigen smaak toevoegen !! 

Dussss  ;-)

----------


## ivan2912

Jah, maar z'n houder neemt meer ruimte in beslag dan een normale houden dus dat kan de kast van binnen flink veranderen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een 12" top kantelbaar maken lijkt me een heel slecht plan, de statiefbussen die kantelbaar zijn maken op mij niet bepaald een degelijke indruk en wanneer je de top kantelt verplaatst het zwaartepunt van de top nogal.
Dat is bij een 8" minitopje niet erg maar een 12" op statief zal al snel omvallen.

----------


## kvdb013

Alweer een redelijke tijd radiostilte op dit topic, zijn er misschien al vordering? Jammer dat de top niet zo hot is als de sub!

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in, drukte belet me om er vaart achter te zetten.
Er gaat binnenkort iets komen, nog heel even geduld.

----------


## kvdb013

Tipje van de sluier misschien? Gebruikte drivers oid.
Wat mij betreft wil ik de top zeker gaan bouwen. Heb nu de 18sound 15 kit maar ben daar niet tevreden over ivm de 15 inch die er in zit, mis toch een hoop in het mid gedeelte

----------


## drbeat

> Tipje van de sluier misschien? Gebruikte drivers oid.
> Wat mij betreft wil ik de top zeker gaan bouwen. Heb nu de 18sound 15 kit maar ben daar niet tevreden over ivm de 15 inch die er in zit, mis toch een hoop in het mid gedeelte



Heej ik dacht dat jij de kit 8 had gebouwd? Vind het een prettig speakertje, en kwa mid missen dat kan ik niet beamen..heb wel het verschil gehoord tussen verschillende componenten in je passief filter..de man die mij er mee geholpen heeft vertelde dat het low-mid erg gevoelig is met het type spoel, dikte draad van de spoel, enz.. en digitaal / met een professor aansturen doet superveel.

Echt ik heb toen niet geluisterd naar Sander maar daar heb ik in dat opzicht erg veel spijt van dat ik niet meteen een proffessor/ processor heb aangeschaft..heb het gehoord een tijdje terug volledig actief aangestuurd..het was toen met een processor van dbx, misschien nog niet de beste maar dat was al zo'n wolle deken van verschil...
Dan komt er veel gedetailleerder hoog, mid en lowmid uit, echt een kosmos van verschil....
Ben blij dat ik het wel al zo in de top heb mogelijk gemaakt, actief als passief filteren..

Ook ik wil graag de top gaan bouwen, en in de toekomst misschien de subs. Al moet ik zeggen dat het kleine formaat zo ontzettend handig is van de kit 8! Ideaal voor mij..

Maar voor grotere klussen snel te klein waar de subs nog even door kunnen dreunen en de mogelijkheid tot uitbreiden gemakkelijker is... maar voor meer dan 200 man huren wij de FOH..want de keren dat wij zo groot zitten is op een hand te tellen..

Ben zeer benieuwd naar het topje! Mijn handen kriebelen....

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ben ook zeer tevreden over het 8inch topje. Ik vind deze topjes erg handig voor huiskamer feestjes. 
Maar voor de de wat grotere feestjes komen ze toch wat tekort en vind het jammer om ze over de zeik te trekken, als ik daar ook gewoon een grotere top voor kan pakken. Ook wil ik actief gaan filteren en door deze top te bouwen zal ik wel moeten want er komt geen passief filter voor. 
De laatste jaren al veel gelezen wat betreft fase gain frequentie en alle bijkomende zaken, binnenkort toch maar eens een basis cursus inregelen gaan volgen.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik ben ook zeer tevreden over het 8inch topje. Ik vind deze topjes erg handig voor huiskamer feestjes. 
> Maar voor de de wat grotere feestjes komen ze toch wat tekort en vind het jammer om ze over de zeik te trekken, als ik daar ook gewoon een grotere top voor kan pakken. Ook wil ik actief gaan filteren en door deze top te bouwen zal ik wel moeten want er komt geen passief filter voor. 
> De laatste jaren al veel gelezen wat betreft fase gain frequentie en alle bijkomende zaken, binnenkort toch maar eens een basis cursus inregelen gaan volgen.



Zo wil ik het eigenlijk ook gaan doen..een 12 inch. top heeft zo zijn voordelen, zeker als de ruimte wat groter is. 
Ik heb het de laatste keer gehoord met 2 topjes en 1 sub per kant, das ook werelds. een vuistbreedte tussen de topjes en je hebt echt lekker geluid. Maar inderdaad voor een grote ruimte/ groter zaaltje makkelijker met een 12 inch. Erg Leuk was dat het toen actief gefilterd werd voor de eerste keer, en dat was voor die zaal perfect. Had de topjes met een beugel gevlogen en dat was prachtig. ook kwa geluid. (overigens met een inuke op het laag en mid, best een aanrader voor dat geld hoor..)

En idd...dat actief filteren....echt een uitvinding...

----------


## Stage-support

Hoi, ik was geintereseerd geraakt in deze top en vroeg mij af of er al vorderingen zijn?

Mvg,

Job

----------


## MELO

Ik denk dat Sander druk is...

----------


## MusicXtra

Jazeker zijn er al vorderingen, het duurt allemaal wat langer dan ik gehoopt had maar de keus voor de drivers is gemaakt.
Voor het laag zal er de Faital Pro 12 HP1020 in komen en voor het hoog de Faital Pro HF10AT achter de Faital Pro STH100 hoorn.
Deze combinatie is behoorlijk heftig en past mooi bij de DHZ sub, je hebt wel twee subs per kant nodig om één top bij te houden.

----------


## kvdb013

> Ik denk dat Sander druk is...



Had jij niet een prospect set besteld?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MELO

> Had jij niet een prospect set besteld?



Tja, ik snap ook niet dat hij nu weer op dit forum zit, het materiaal is binnen en de set is bijna klaar...maar nee, forum gaat voor.. :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

@Melo, volgens mij CAO ben ik na 17.00 uur in mijn eigen tijd bezig, en tsja, als jij tijdens werktijd steeds belt met allerlei onzin dan gaat het heel lang duren voor die set een keer klaar is. :Wink: 
Maar hij wordt wel deftig.....

----------


## kvdb013

> Tja, ik snap ook niet dat hij nu weer op dit forum zit, het materiaal is binnen en de set is bijna klaar...maar nee, forum gaat voor..



Tja, dan weet je op welke plek de klanten staan. :Wink:

----------


## kvdb013

> voor het hoog de Faital Pro HF10AT achter de Faital Pro STH100 hoorn.



Ik had eigelijk wel verwacht dat het een 1.4inch zou gaan worden. Maar de keuze zal weloverwogen zijn.

----------


## MELO

Niet om het 1 of ander, maar Sander weet perfect waar zijn klanten staan. Heb afgelopen weekend weer met zijn set mogen werken.
hij is er zelf ook de hele avond / nacht bij gebleven... Dat zie ik andere fabrikanten niet zo snel doen.
( goedkope krachten zijn altijd welkom  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Stage-support

> Jazeker zijn er al vorderingen, het duurt allemaal wat langer dan ik gehoopt had maar de keus voor de drivers is gemaakt.
> Voor het laag zal er de Faital Pro 12 HP1020 in komen en voor het hoog de Faital Pro HF10AT achter de Faital Pro STH100 hoorn.
> Deze combinatie is behoorlijk heftig en past mooi bij de DHZ sub, je hebt wel twee subs per kant nodig om één top bij te houden.



Hoe bepaal je zoiets eigenlijk? Is dit een gokje of?

----------


## beyma

Je kan tegenwoordig vrijwel 100% zuiver simuleren op de PC wat een speaker/kast combi gaat doen in werkelijkheid!

----------


## mrVazil

*zucht*

ja, hij print eerst een hoop merknamen af en die hangt ie op een dartbord. Dan blinddoekt hij zichzelf, draait vijf rondjes en schiet met een kruisboog om het merk te bepalen. Vervolgens scheurt ie heel de catalogus van dat merk aan stukken en herhaalt het proces. Af en toe wordt er een kind met een appel op zijn hoofd tussengezet om het spannend te houden

----------


## kvdb013

Ja het is allemaal zo makkelijk, maar het grootste gros heeft er gewoon geen zin in.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

De 12" moet de 12HP1060 zijn in plaats van de 1020.

----------


## beyma

> *zucht*
> 
> ja, hij print eerst een hoop merknamen af en die hangt ie op een dartbord. Dan blinddoekt hij zichzelf, draait vijf rondjes en schiet met een kruisboog om het merk te bepalen. Vervolgens scheurt ie heel de catalogus van dat merk aan stukken en herhaalt het proces. Af en toe wordt er een kind met een appel op zijn hoofd tussengezet om het spannend te houden



LOL zo gaat dat dus, en ik maar denken dat er hogere wiskunde voor nodig was en snelle computers......

Oja, witte letters op witte achtergrond = lastig te lezen ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe bepaal je zoiets eigenlijk? Is dit een gokje of?



De keus voor een bepaalde driver is niet zo heel moeilijk.
Ik kijk eerst welke criteria er belangrijk zijn, in dit geval zijn dat de prijs, beschikbaarheid en moet het een compact kastje worden.
Traditiegetrouw moet het behoorlijk heftig zijn en dus hoog belastbaar, de top moet ook full-range gebruikt kunnen worden bij kleine evenementjes dus moet er wel wat laag uit komen. Frequentiebereik moet dus vanaf pakweg 50 Hz al bruikbaar zijn en omdat een 12" bij hogere frequenties al behoorlijk gaat bundelen moet de hoogdriver liefst onder de 1,6 kHz al ingezet kunnen worden. Dan lijkt de keus voor een 1,4"  hoogdriver vanzelfsprekend maar die zijn weer duurder dan een 1" driver.
Zo kom ik dus bij Faital Pro terecht, een mooie Neodynium 12" met een AES vermogen van 1000 Watt, een FS van 45 Hz en geschikt voor een heel klein kastje. Blijken ze ook een 1" driver te hebben die al vanaf 1000 Hz ingezet mag worden, diezelfde driver heb ik al in een ontwerp van Brooklyn Audio zitten en is dus bewezen goed.
Hieromheen ben ik nu dus bezig de top te ontwerpen.

----------


## mrVazil

> Oja, witte letters op witte achtergrond = lastig te lezen ;-)



Ik vroeg me af of iemand uberhaupt zou zien dat daar nog iets onder stond  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

*





 Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door MELO


Niet om het 1 of ander, maar Sander weet perfect waar zijn klanten staan. Heb afgelopen weekend weer met zijn set mogen werken.
hij is er zelf ook de hele avond / nacht bij gebleven... Dat zie ik andere fabrikanten niet zo snel doen.
( goedkope krachten zijn altijd welkom  )



*

Ik weet het niet hoor ................ de afzet markt van de meeste Amerken liggen wereldwijd met ik weet niet hoeveel sets daar kan een A-merk echt niet 100% service opgeven door er bij elke set er iedere x bij te zijn .

Sander heeft nu sets uitstaan die op een hand of mss 2 handen te tellen zijn in een bereik van 100 / 300km.

Wil die service nog wel eens zien als er meer sets on the road zijn  en meerdere sets op een avond hulp nodig hebben.

Als Sander zijn sets zo exclusief houd ( dus aantal leveringen op 1 of 2 handen geteld ) zou hij die service kunnen aanhouden. Wat natuurlijk een goede zaak is.

Hij kan zich niet in meerdere delen splitsen heeft ook zijn eigen klussen plus die van zijn kopers waar hij bij moet zijn om het geluid goed te krijgen. (wat mss meer zegt over de gebruikers dan over de set )

----------


## drbeat

De kracht van Sander zijn systemen zit hem juist in dit soort opleiding en training..meeste bedrijven zitten gedwongen in bulkverkoop..overigens zijn er meer die dit doen hoor.alleen is daar een ander kostenplaatje.

Importeurs zijn gericht op verkoop.en kennen de producten minimaal..om een processor of complete set in te regelen hebben zij de kennis niet..dus kunnen zij hem ook niet delen..je koopt de set van hen..niet de achterliggende benodigde kenis van de set.

Ik durf mijn vingers in het vuur te steken dat als men na Sanders training met de set bijna geen ondersteuning nodig zal zijn omdat de klant ook begrijpt hoe het zit, zijn set kan meten of in ieder geval foefjes heeft om het beste er uit te halen..

Kennis en ervaring uitwissellen daar zit een van de krachten van BA...het anders durven doen dan de concurentie..dit soort bedrijven hebben de toekomst maar zullen altijd scherp en revolutionair moeten blijven...

----------


## kvdb013

> Ik weet het niet hoor ................ de afzet markt van de meeste Amerken liggen wereldwijd met ik weet niet hoeveel sets daar kan een A-merk echt niet 100% service opgeven door er bij elke set er iedere x bij te zijn .
> 
> Sander heeft nu sets uitstaan die op een hand of mss 2 handen te tellen zijn in een bereik van 100 / 300km.
> 
> Wil die service nog wel eens zien als er meer sets on the road zijn  en meerdere sets op een avond hulp nodig hebben.
> 
> Als Sander zijn sets zo exclusief houd ( dus aantal leveringen op 1 of 2 handen geteld ) zou hij die service kunnen aanhouden. Wat natuurlijk een goede zaak is.
> 
> Hij kan zich niet in meerdere delen splitsen heeft ook zijn eigen klussen plus die van zijn kopers waar hij bij moet zijn om het geluid goed te krijgen. (wat mss meer zegt over de gebruikers dan over de set )



Verkeerde topic?

----------


## MusicXtra

@Rolandino, je zit in het verkeerde topic, dat 'probleem' heb ik echt ook al over nagedacht.

----------


## Rolandino

Hahaha vreemd had in het andere topic juist gequoted ............... maar goed bedoel het niet negatief.

Ook bij de Amerken kun je intern een opleiding krijgen over hun systemen.

Een echte importeur doet dat helaas zijn de meeste importeurs gewoon HOOFD dealer !

----------


## MusicXtra

Eindelijk weer eens even tijd om aan de forumtop te werken.
Hier dus de eerste concrete tekening.
Het kastje wordt 550 mm hoog, 400 mm breed en 350 mm diep.
De netto inhoud komt daarmee op ca. 38 liter en de tuning op ca. 65 Hz waardoor het werkgebied tussen 60Hz en 20 kHz zal liggen.
Totaal gewicht komt inclusief drivers op ca. 20 kg.

----------


## sound6

Ziet er puik uit. Kan niet wachten om een setje te bouwen.
Als deze net zo goed presteert als de sub (en dat verwachten we natuurlijk ;-) ) dan gaan we er een hoop plezier van hebben.

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat de top twee tot drie subs nodig heeft om volledig benut te worden.
Wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat het met 1 subje eronder niet zou gaan.

----------


## sound6

> Denk dat de top twee tot drie subs nodig heeft om volledig benut te worden.
> Wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat het met 1 subje eronder niet zou gaan.



Ik heb 4 zelfbouw subjes, lijkt mij dus een mooie testcase  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan heb je met deze toppen erop een heel mooi setje.
Wat voor versterkers en processor heb je?

----------


## sound6

> Dan heb je met deze toppen erop een heel mooi setje.
> Wat voor versterkers en processor heb je?



Xilica-8080 met een wilde verzameling aan versterkers. Op het moment kijk ik rustig rond voor een nieuw setje versterkers.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die Xilica is een fijne processor, een wilde verzameling aan versterkers betekent meestal ook veel klankverschillen.

----------


## beyma

Dat kon nog wel eens een heel mooi kastje gaan worden !  

Je hebt op de vorige pagina al min of meer verteld welke drivers er in gaan komen , ik  "gok" het volgende lijstje:

De 12HP1060  samen met de HF107 plus LTH102 hoorn , beetje googelen op prijzen kom ik dan rond de  320 voor de 12" , 120 voor de 1" en 50 euro voor de hoorn....
 Samen goed voor 490 euro per kastje en dan nog hout en andere hardware, totaal voor twee stuks 1200 euro?? 

Ik denk dat het voor sommige faitaal is voor hun vakantie geld  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Bijna goed, het is de 12HP1060 in combinatie met de HF10AT hoogdriver achter de STH100 hoorn.
Denk dat het hele setje uiteindelijk nog wel iets goedkoper kan.

----------


## Stage-support

> Dat kon nog wel eens een heel mooi kastje gaan worden !  
> 
> Je hebt op de vorige pagina al min of meer verteld welke drivers er in gaan komen , ik  "gok" het volgende lijstje:
> 
> De 12HP1060  samen met de HF107 plus LTH102 hoorn , beetje googelen op prijzen kom ik dan rond de  320 voor de 12" , 120 voor de 1" en 50 euro voor de hoorn....
>  Samen goed voor 490 euro per kastje en dan nog hout en andere hardware, totaal voor twee stuks 1200 euro?? 
> 
> Ik denk dat het voor sommige faitaal is voor hun vakantie geld



Dit geeft dus ook meteen aan dat tegenwoordig zelfbouw niet goedkoper is dan een kast kopen.

@MusicXtra: Ziet er goed uit. Ik ben zeer benieuwd!

----------


## 4AC

> 



Met welk programma maak je zoiets? Autocad?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Stage-support

> Met welk programma maak je zoiets? Autocad?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik denk met Google Sketchup

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik maak mijn ontwerpen met Shark, is een 3D CAD programma.
Van meet af aan is de insteek een kwalitatief hoogwaardige top te bouwen en geen low-budget ontwerp.
Wil je goedkoop dan kun je beter gewoon dit kopen. :Cool:

----------


## SPS

> Ik maak mijn ontwerpen met Shark, is een 3D CAD programma.
> Van meet af aan is de insteek een kwalitatief hoogwaardige top te bouwen en geen low-budget ontwerp.
> Wil je goedkoop dan kun je beter gewoon dit kopen.



Zo is het! Als je iets goeds wilt hebben kom je meestal toch niet echt klaar voor 600!
Maar...die zijn dan meestal wel voorzien van (uitschakelbare) passieve filtering. Kost ook een aardig centje extra..

Ben benieuwd naar de resultaten....! :Stick Out Tongue: 


Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

De discussie over al dan niet passief filteren hebben we een paar pagina's geleden al gevoerd.
Voelt iemand zich geroepen een filter voor dit kastje te ontwikkelen dan is hij daar uiteraard vrij in, ik ga het in ieder geval niet doen.
Wat ik wel ga doen is dit ontwerp verder afmaken en van ieder paneel een werktekening en DXF maken.
Dan kan de kast zowel handmatig als met een CNC machine gemaakt worden. Sound6 heeft al aangeboden de prototypes te willen bouwen, met deze prototypes ga ik dan aan de gang om presets te ontwikkelen.
Deze presets zullen dan zodanig worden dat de top perfect aansluit bij de DHZ sub, zowel qua frequentie respons als qua fase gedrag.

----------


## dexter

Moet er ook niet iets van een "filter" in om de hoog driver te beschermen tegen in en uit schakel pieken?
Zoiets als een stopper condensatortje ofzo?

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zie de pdf's wel weer voorbij komen, en gooi ze wel weer op de server hier...

----------


## 2mancrew

> ik zie de pdf's wel weer voorbij komen, en gooi ze wel weer op de server hier...



slurpt de server van Gerard wel weer leeg. Denk dat als ik tijd heb  wel 2 topjes ga bouwen voor die 4 subbies

----------


## MusicXtra

> Moet er ook niet iets van een "filter" in om de hoog driver te beschermen tegen in en uit schakel pieken?
> Zoiets als een stopper condensatortje ofzo?



Nee, niet nodig.
@Gerard; komt goed. :Cool:

----------


## dexter

Waarom is een stopper condensator niet nodig?
Eigelijk alle bi-ampd kasten hebben minimaal deze beveiliging voor in en uit schakel pieken, 
maar niet alleen dat maar ook om in ieder geval iets heel te houden bij een probleem met je versterker, mengtafel of xlr uit condensator mic trekken als er nog fantoom op staat problemen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Waarom is een stopper condensator niet nodig?
> Eigelijk alle bi-ampd kasten hebben minimaal deze beveiliging voor in en uit schakel pieken, 
> maar niet alleen dat maar ook om in ieder geval iets heel te houden bij een probleem met je versterker.



Ja dat word toch wel vaker gedaan, kan inderdaad je mooie driver beschermen tegen een kapotte versterker met DC op de uitgang. Of bij verkeerd aansluiten voorkomen dat er volle bak 50Hz op kan komen...





> maar niet alleen dat maar ook om in ieder geval iets heel te houden bij  een probleem met je mengtafel of xlr uit condensator mic  trekken als er nog fantoom op staat problemen.



Hier zal het niet veel voor doen, want als het goed is dan zitten er toch al wat filters voor, niet alleen een 100Hz laagaf filter, maar toch ook je crossover...

----------


## MusicXtra

Op dit moment ben ik in overleg met J&H om de top als bouwpakket via de webshop aan te bieden.
Je krijgt dan een compleet pakket met daarin alle drivers, aansluitmateriaal, speciaal op maat gemaakte grille, een CNC gefreesd houtpakket, Warnex, etc.
Met een klein beetje handigheid en wat eenvoudig basis gereedschap kan iedereen dan een professioneel uitziend kastje in elkaar zetten.

----------


## Gast1401081

En als dat niet via JH lukt, dan doe ik daar graag aan mee!

----------


## drbeat

Worden de tekeningen dan niet op de website van ******** sounds ook aangeboden? 
Zou ook mooi zijn om het in een 3 tal setjes aan te bieden.
set 1. totaal pakket
set 2. totaal pakket excl. houtpakket
set 3. Drivers en aansluitmateriaal.

Omdat er mensen zijn die misschien ook graag zelf met hout bezig zijn, zagen, freezen, enz.. (en zelf de mogelijkheid hebben voor CNC gestuurd een setje te bouwen) 

Goed innitatief overigens voor de levering via J&H!

----------


## MusicXtra

De tekeningen en DXF's komen bij Mac op zijn server beschikbaar.
Je krijgt dus de keus om handmatig met de bovenfrees aan de slag te gaan, zelf met een CNC machine het complete pakket te laten frezen of een compleet bouwpakket te bestellen. Ik ga niet voor allerlei andere drivers berekenen of die ook gebruikt kunnen worden daar je voor al die drivers ook totaal andere presets nodig hebt.
Met andere drivers is het dus een totaal ander ontwerp aan het worden.
Ga je de top bouwen, dan zit je in feite dus aan de door mij gekozen drivers vast.
Met J&H ga ik nu kijken of we er een mooie aanbieding van kunnen maken.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ben benieuwd!

----------


## drbeat

> Ik ben benieuwd!



Ik ook hoor! Ik heb er al zin in om het topje te maken. is een mooi uitdagend topje, met die schuine achterzijde.
Maar als ik het zo lees zou het wel eens een ideaal topje zijn, en zou hij, gezien de verwachtingen van MusicXtra volgens mij zelfs nog boven een 18" sub passen en het vlot bij moeten houden.... maar das speculatie. (en misschien wel gel*l in de ruimte).

Prachtig innitatief! En groot gelijk dat je gewoon bij je driverkeuze blijft en niet de rest ook nog gaat bedenken. Dan wordt het immers weer een heel andere top met andere karakterestieken en haal je het ontwerp eigenlijk weer onderuit..

----------


## kvdb013

> Maar als ik het zo lees zou het wel eens een ideaal topje zijn, en zou hij, gezien de verwachtingen van MusicXtra volgens mij zelfs nog boven een 18" sub passen en het vlot bij moeten houden.... maar das speculatie. (en misschien wel gel*l in de ruimte).



Dat denk ik wel ja, aangezien Sander al aangeeft twee of drie dhz subs per kant te moeten gaan gebruiken om de top bij te houden!

----------


## Stage-support

> Dat denk ik wel ja, aangezien Sander al aangeeft twee of drie dhz subs per kant te moeten gaan gebruiken om de top bij te houden!



Daar ben ik opzich ook wel benieuwd naar? Waar zal de output mee vergelijkbaar zijn? Ik ken de dhz sub namelijk niet.

----------


## MusicXtra

De top zal zo'n 126 dB kunnen produceren wat zeker niet slecht is voor een enkel 12" top.
Een enkel 18" subje moet er dan ook makkelijk onder kunnen.

----------


## Stage-support

Is het nog mogelijk de schuine kanten iets schuiner te maken zodat deze ook als monitor te gebruiken is? Of is dit al een paar pagina's geleden besproken?

----------


## ethen

misschien interessant voor mensen die ook nog de dhz sub willen bouwen. Zag gisteren 2 dhz subs op marktplaats staan.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Stage-support; denk niet dat de top als monitor ingezet zal worden daar deze aktief aangestuurd moet worden, daarbij klopt de spreiding ook niet voor gebruik als monitor.
@ethen; linkje?

----------


## sjig

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## ethen

dankje wil sijg voor het linkje.

vind alleen het bedrag wat er geboden is echt schandalig laag

----------


## MusicXtra

Tsja, je mag bieden wat je wilt, of de verkoper ze ervoor weg doet is weer een ander verhaal.
Vind de advertentie ook niet goed van opzet, zou er een linkje bijzetten naar het topic hier op het forum, taalkundig iets meer aandacht aan besteden en wat beter belichtte foto's erbij plaatsen.
Denk dat er dan ineens heel anders tegenaan gekeken wordt en de biedingen ook hoger uit zullen vallen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Kom er trouwens ook niet achter of de speaker bij de prijs inbegrepen is.......

----------


## kvdb013

Ik vraag me af waarom deze persoon ze de deur uit doet, ik neem aan dat het een forum lid of lezer is.
ik ben erg tevreden over de subjes!

----------


## sjig

> Kom er trouwens ook niet achter of de speaker bij de prijs inbegrepen is.......



Lijkt me wel. Ik zou zelf niet 1600 watt op een lege sub zetten  :EEK!:

----------


## kvdb013

> Lijkt me wel. Ik zou zelf niet 1600 watt op een lege sub zetten



Als je van stilte houdt, kun je dat gerust doen hoor!  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Houd ik niet zo van  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

> Ik vraag me af waarom deze persoon ze de deur uit doet, ik neem aan dat het een forum lid of lezer is.
> ik ben erg tevreden over de subjes!



Ik heb ze al eens vaker (2-3x) op Marktplaats zien staan. Ook met andere woofers.
Geeft wel aan hoe populair dit forum is

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vraag me af hoeveel subs er inmiddels gebouwd zijn, denk dat er heel wat zijn die er hier niets over geschreven hebben.

----------


## kvdb013

> Ik vraag me af hoeveel subs er inmiddels gebouwd zijn, denk dat er heel wat zijn die er hier niets over geschreven hebben.



We zijn ooit aan een telling begonnen bij het goede topic maar nooit mee verder gegaan

----------


## Stage-support

> We zijn ooit aan een telling begonnen bij het goede topic maar nooit mee verder gegaan



Toch maar een keer een dhz netwerk opzetten zoals l'acoustics dit heeft. Je kunt precies op hun site zien wie wat heeft.

----------


## MusicXtra

Gaan we doen tegen de tijd dat er een DHZ line-array topic op dit forum loopt. :Cool:

----------


## kvdb013

Misschien niet opgelet of het kwartje is nog niet gevallen, maar waar staat dhz eigelijk voor.

Haha gevonden ik doe niet anders :Embarrassment:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Misschien niet opgelet of het kwartje is nog niet gevallen, maar waar staat dhz eigelijk voor.
> 
> Haha gevonden ik doe niet anders



De 'doe het zelf' sub, hierbij mag je zelf de conus in beweging brengen  :Big Grin:

----------


## kvdb013

> De 'doe het zelf' sub, hierbij mag je zelf de conus in beweging brengen



Dan zul he niet veel verder komen dan 10Hz!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sjig

Sla erop met je hand en je komt al verder  :Wink:

----------


## kvdb013

> Sla erop met je hand en je komt al verder



Dat zul je dan toch 10x per seconden moeten doen om de 10Hz te halen!

----------


## sjig

Drumsticks.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Als je een keer een harde klap erop geeft ga je verder in hertz  :Wink:  ( niet té hard want dan sla je je conus aan gort ... )

----------


## kvdb013

> Drumsticks..... 
> 
> Als je een keer een harde klap erop geeft ga je verder in hertz  ( niet té hard want dan sla je je conus aan gort ... )



Dan bedoel je dat de conus nog trilt! Maar dan is je demping factor niet al te best!

----------


## sjig

Dan houd je je andere hand ertegen aan ...

----------


## kvdb013

> Dan houd je je andere hand ertegen aan ...



Kijk! Maar dan haal je dus de 10Hz niet. Zullen we nu weer on topic gaan?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sjig

> Kijk! Maar dan haal je dus de 10Hz niet.



Kan je toch niet horen  :Big Grin: 





> Zullen we nu weer on topic gaan?



Ik denk dat dat nog de beste opmerking is uit deze hele discussie ...

----------


## Stage-support

Is er een beetje vooruitgang weer in gekomen?


Mvg.

----------


## MusicXtra

Jazeker, ben tussen de bedrijven door de tekeningen af aan het maken.
Duurt alleen allemaal omdat ik het nogal druk heb.

----------


## Outline

Om mezelf 20 pagina's met grappige opmerkingen te besparen en relatief weinig info: Kan ik een samenvatting krijgen van de plannen? Dus met componenten, geplande afmetingen, actief/passief gefilterd enz.

Overigens staan de tekeningen van de DHZ-Sub stevig verankerd op de harde schijf én stick!....

----------


## kvdb013

Zijn er bij toeval nog vorderingen? 
Ben nog steeds erg benieuwd!

----------


## Outline

> Om mezelf 20 pagina's met grappige opmerkingen te besparen en relatief weinig info: Kan ik een samenvatting krijgen van de plannen? Dus met componenten, geplande afmetingen, actief/passief gefilterd enz.
> 
> Overigens staan de tekeningen van de DHZ-Sub stevig verankerd op de harde schijf én stick!....



Had het hele topic met 2 posts samen kunnen vatten...

----------


## Job

Is er misschien al wat meer bekend over de toppen.

Speel namelijk nog steeds met het idee om 2 of 4 dhz subjes te bouwen en 2 van deze toppen.

Job

----------


## Gast1401081

> Had het hele topic met 2 posts samen kunnen vatten...







> Is er misschien al wat meer bekend over de toppen.
> 
> Speel namelijk nog steeds met het idee om 2 of 4 dhz subjes te bouwen en 2 van deze toppen.
> 
> Job




leef je uit ! en voor alle duidelijkheid: ik hou je niet tegen!

----------


## kvdb013

> leef je uit ! en voor alle duidelijkheid: ik hou je niet tegen!



Het spijt me dat ik het zeg, maar ik vind dit een beetje een nutteloos antwoord op een serieuze vraag.

ik vraag me ook af hoe het met de top vordert? 
Ik snap heel goed dat Sander het heel druk heeft en dit niet op de eerste plek komt, maar er is al verschillende keren gevraagd of er al vorderingen zijn en er word dan vervolgens niet op gereageerd terwijl ik 1000% zeker weet dat er wel gelezen word. 
Ik wil verder niemand tegen zijn schenen aan schoppen maar er zijn vele die met smart zitten te wachten. 
Misschien een klein berichte? kan wel toch?

----------


## sound6

Is er toevallig nog enige voortgang in dit project?

----------


## Stage-support

Ik zou het wel erg leuk vinden om dit topje te maken al dan niet met de dhz sub!

----------


## SPS

Ik wacht met smart........... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ja ook ik meld me ervoor aan. Heb sander volgensmij nog gemaild/pm maar kreeg hierop eigenlijk geen response. Ik zou het ook erg fijn vinden als de top er komt. Mocht deze er niet komen zijn er wel plannen van bijv beyma die erg goed aansluiten bij de DHZ Sub.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik had deze top ook erg graag gebouwd! Maar ik heb er ondertussen een hard hoofd in dat deze er nog komt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tijd om even uitleg te geven hoe het zit....
Ik was in een behoorlijk ver gevorderd stadium met de forum-top, maar op een bepaald moment had ik daar om verschillende redenen ff niet zoveel zin meer in.
Inmiddels is die donderwolk al redelijk over gedreven alleen zit ik nu met een enorme drukte.
Een aantal erg grote verhuur projecten, een aantal bestellingen en een aantal producten in ontwikkeling slokken erg veel van mijn tijd op.
Daarbij zijn de door mij gekozen drivers niet erg betrouwbaar te krijgen dus ik vrees dat dit weer een zelfde nachtmerrie gaat worden als met de Selenium van de DHZ sub.
Om het ontwerp af te kunnen maken zal ik dus op zoek moeten naar goed verkrijgbare drivers en daar het ontwerp op aan moeten passen.

----------


## drbeat

> Tijd om even uitleg te geven hoe het zit....
> Ik was in een behoorlijk ver gevorderd stadium met de forum-top, maar op een bepaald moment had ik daar om verschillende redenen ff niet zoveel zin meer in.
> Inmiddels is die donderwolk al redelijk over gedreven alleen zit ik nu met een enorme drukte.
> Een aantal erg grote verhuur projecten, een aantal bestellingen en een aantal producten in ontwikkeling slokken erg veel van mijn tijd op.
> Daarbij zijn de door mij gekozen drivers niet erg betrouwbaar te krijgen dus ik vrees dat dit weer een zelfde nachtmerrie gaat worden als met de Selenium van de DHZ sub.
> Om het ontwerp af te kunnen maken zal ik dus op zoek moeten naar goed verkrijgbare drivers en daar het ontwerp op aan moeten passen.



En het is een gunst die je verleend...dus dat komt wanneer t komt toch?

En de rede waarom doet er wat mij betreft ook niet zo toe... de zaak enz. gaat gewoon voor.. het is immers al moeilijk genoeg in deze tijd....want ik verwacht dat de gebraden kippen ook niet zo maar je muil in vliegen.... toch??

Ik hoop dat het er nog van komt..want dan bouw ik hem ook..

zijn die gebruikte drivers zo moeilijk te verkrijgen dan van fatal pro?? had ik niet verwacht overigens..

en heb het al vaker gezegd...goed werk heeft tijd nodig toch??!! overigens waren de plaatjes veel belovend...

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ben wel zeer verheugd dat er weer schot
in de zaak zit, ik dacht even dat dit niks meer zou gaan worden. 
Sander neem je tijd, we wachten geduldig af (we zullen wel moeten  :Wink:  )!!!

----------


## showband

> Tijd om even uitleg te geven hoe het zit....
> Ik was in een behoorlijk ver gevorderd stadium met de forum-top, maar op een bepaald moment had ik daar om verschillende redenen ff niet zoveel zin meer in.
> Inmiddels is die donderwolk al redelijk over gedreven alleen zit ik nu met een enorme drukte.
> Een aantal erg grote verhuur projecten, een aantal bestellingen en een aantal producten in ontwikkeling slokken erg veel van mijn tijd op.
> Daarbij zijn de door mij gekozen drivers niet erg betrouwbaar te krijgen dus ik vrees dat dit weer een zelfde nachtmerrie gaat worden als met de Selenium van de DHZ sub.
> Om het ontwerp af te kunnen maken zal ik dus op zoek moeten naar goed verkrijgbare drivers en daar het ontwerp op aan moeten passen.



aan dit bericht te horen draait musicXtra goed. 
Dat is in deze barre tijden erg fijn om te horen!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Duidelijk verhaal en we wachten het gewoon even af. Sander is het misschien een idee een keer langs te komen met mijn DHZ sub met een Beyma 15G40 erin? Dan zou je eventueel kunnen meten of deze voldoet aan de verwachtingen van de DHZ kast? Ik ga hem komend weekend voor het eerst inzetten. Maar ben benieuwd hoe hij eventueel uit een plot bij jou zou komen als je daar interesse in hebt?

Grt.
Fred.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je mag altijd langskomen om ff een meting te doen, doe maar een voorstel wanneer je kunt.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Je hebt een PM.

----------


## Stage-support

Super dat je er weer mee verder wilt!





> Daarbij zijn de door mij gekozen drivers niet erg betrouwbaar te krijgen dus ik vrees dat dit weer een zelfde nachtmerrie gaat worden als met de Selenium van de DHZ sub.
> Om het ontwerp af te kunnen maken zal ik dus op zoek moeten naar goed verkrijgbare drivers en daar het ontwerp op aan moeten passen.



Is het een idee om er een coaxiale speaker in te zetten?

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat is een uitstekend idee... 

http://www.brooklyn-audio.com/userfi...x%20series.pdf  :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Haha, nee, die ontwerpen hou ik lekker exclusief Brooklyn-audio.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stage-support

Wat ik wel mooi zou vinden is als je hem ook als monitor kunt gebruiken. Zoals een d&b E12. Dan kun je hem zeer veelzijdig inzetten. Bij kleine evenementen als top en de andere dag als monitor.

----------


## Rolandino

geen faital pro te krijgen ???

Vreemd ik krijg ze meestal binnen 14 dagen binnen als ik bestel ......

----------


## qvt

He Sander, de PDF over die coaxjes is geen wheater maar weather :-)

----------

